
AI Learns the Art of Debate (IBM Blog Post) - chid
https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2018/06/ai-debate/
======
chid
Perhaps I should've submitted this page instead -
[http://www.research.ibm.com/artificial-
intelligence/project-...](http://www.research.ibm.com/artificial-
intelligence/project-debater/research.html) I found this widely reported, and
I was curious what the HN crowd thought of it.

